# Anyone Fishin' Tomorrow?



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I will be out there (round island area) I called gramps he sound like it was a go. call me just after sunrise and I will let you now where I am.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fished there today. Not my fav tide...


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone fishing this area Sunday??I am interested to check it out. I have never been out in this area so any help would be nice....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Give me a call I can help dial you in... Fished yesterday and found it slow... Would have changed my game plan.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I will likely be there Sunday a.m.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I went out from Round Island Saturday it was a bumby ride south to the Ft P inlet, but I needed to run the motor some and wanted to try a new Snook jig I made. Did ok in the mouth of the inlet with large jacks but no Snook. Worked the north side of a few spoil Islands on my way back to Round Island with nothing but a few lady fish till I got to the chanle just inside of Harbor Branch. Brought out the home made Snook jig and landed a nice trout, But still no Snook. The wind was more then I wanted to deal with and was back on land by 11am.


----------

